# Dialling in with a mignon



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,

I was just wondering how you dial in a bean with your mignon.

I tend to start with 1/2 settings I.e. 0, 1/2, 1 on the dial. Then fine tune it to the nearest 1/4.

Is it worth trying to control it to a finer level?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

1/4 seems fine in my experience. 1/2 is a bit too imprecise though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

When I had a Mignon I seem to remember that all beans seemed to be in a half turn range.

It only needs really slight adjustments to make a big difference. In my head I used to divide the dial into 12ths (each quarter into 3) and work from that.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I use a Mignon and don't rely on the numbers on the dial at all, which in any event are just arbitrarily placed there. I accept that I might need to pull a few shots to get the right grind and as urbanbumpkin suggests, make slight adjustments as I go.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> When I had a Mignon I seem to remember that all beans seemed to be in a half turn range.
> 
> It only needs really slight adjustments to make a big difference. In my head I used to divide the dial into 12ths (each quarter into 3) and work from that.


Think I worked in eighths when adjusting it....very sensitive


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I completely ignore the distance between the numbers, and seem to have just developed a 'feel' for it. Sometimes its more about how little you can make it move - little nudges - just to get the grind perfect. I find all my beans are somewhere in the 0-1 range, though. Of course, the numbers are completely arbitrary, but the point is that all my adjustments tend to be within that range.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks,

I've read the stickers position is random so I'm just using it as a frame of reference. I'm like you AusieExpat in finding beans work better from 0-1. With anything above 1 resulting in a gritty espresso.

On the first day I worked at the whole numbers. On the second the halves. On the third as thirds, and on the fourths, quarters.

More sensitive than I realised...


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

I've had a mignon for about a month. I'm try lots of different beans at the moment so have to re-adjust the grind setting one or twice a week. At first I was all over the shop but then I narrowed it down so that now there is range which seems to cover most beans and now only needs +/- 0.5. I adjust in about one-eighth steps unless the shot is coming out way to fast/slow, in which case I may adjust by one half.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

My Mignon arrived today so I haven't had much of a chance to play with it, but early trials suggest that the numbers on the dial are a charming fiction. I seem to have found about the right setting between 0 and 5 - but to make it finer I will have to turn it towards 5, which makes no sense to my tired brain...


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Think of the numbers as notches. Find your 'zero point' by going finer (with no coffee of course) until the burrs just start chirping, then back off a bit. Somewhere around half a turn from there (from memory) is espresso territory.

Clockwise finer; anti-clockwise coarser.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

AussieExpat said:


> Think of the numbers as notches. Find your 'zero point' by going finer (with no coffee of course) until the burrs just start chirping, then back off a bit. Somewhere around half a turn from there (from memory) is espresso territory.
> 
> Clockwise finer; anti-clockwise coarser.


I'm still getting used to the mignon but find it is sensitive so very small turns work well, keeping it between certain numbers on the dial.

In relation to above quote is it alright to grind without beans? I thought I read on here not to do that?


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes once it's in the right 'zone' it's about tiny adjustments. I can't see the harm in spinning it up without beans, particularly to find the zero-point. Nothing is touching, what damage could be done?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Absolutely fine to run it without beans


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have a go at that when I get home.


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

I set move the dial in increments of 1 until I'm roughly at the correct fineness then halves and finally quarters. Not a quick process and can consume a lot of coffee.


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

I've no numbers at all on mine!

I'm experimenting.

[eta]

I do have numbers on mine (just double checked), but they have no notch/point to dial them to.

The they are effectively useless.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

All my beans have been happiest between 3 and 4! May try the chirping system tomorrow.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> All my beans have been happiest between 3 and 4! May try the chirping system tomorrow.


Numbers definitely meaningless as I am between 0-1. I have found a good way of getting close to the zone (espresso) with new beans is to back the grinder off, then grind whilst tightening until you start to see clumps. Thereafter only minute adjustments should be required.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

ChilledMatt said:


> Numbers definitely meaningless as I am between 0-1. I have found a good way of getting close to the zone (espresso) with new beans is to back the grinder off, then grind whilst tightening until you start to see clumps. Thereafter only minute adjustments should be required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Bless the Mignon. Who'd have thought the clumps could be used as a benefit!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I've just got one too and had a play round and just before I used the last of my decent beans the grind was too fine as it was choking the gaggia so am I beat off getting some supermarket beans to dial it in to an approximate setting first and then fine tune with my good beans?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Breezy said:


> I've just got one too and had a play round and just before I used the last of my decent beans the grind was too fine as it was choking the gaggia so am I beat off getting some supermarket beans to dial it in to an approximate setting first and then fine tune with my good beans?


No point. A dialing "point" is specific to a coffee bean, the roast level, humidity, temperature and other factors.

If you are chocking the machine, just get the beans that you want and turn the knob anti-clockwise (to grind coarser), going from one number to the other (so, say, for example, from 2 to 1.0, then to 0, then to 5) etc.

Once you get a very slow shot, then go halfway between the numbers. Once you are in the ballpark, then just go in 1/4 increments/decrements.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The only thing you will be dailing in with super market beans is super market beans . I really would not waste your time or money ( for all the reason the post above suggests )


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys makes sense 

after my choking shot i managed to get a very slow pouring shot with the remainder of my beans so I'm guessing it should only need minor adjustments so as you suggest so half adjustments between numbers and using the number thats at 6 o'clock so to speak (whilst facing the mignon!).

So i should be looking to fill a double shot in around 25-30 seconds?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I had mine dialled in after about 6-7 shots.

I had a play with the spare burrs that came with it and could see they couldnt come to any harm if they rubbed together (hope thats true)

So I turned the dial so the burrs were just touching and backed it off slightly.

1st shot was too coarse, so I realised I had moved the dial too much and just worked back form there.

Pretty soon realised it only required the merest turn of the dial as the next shot chocked it.

I think now I must move the dial by about 1-2mm at any time if i feel it needs tweaking.

I did read this thread after I had started trying to dial it in and found it helpful in so far as the numbers on the dial are just that and noone can say set it on 4.75 as that is only true of their machine and where they consider the non existent zero marker to be.

But FYI the number on my dial is 0.4 taking a reading at 6o'clock


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Breezy said:


> Thanks for the info guys makes sense
> 
> after my choking shot i managed to get a very slow pouring shot with the remainder of my beans so I'm guessing it should only need minor adjustments so as you suggest so half adjustments between numbers and using the number thats at 6 o'clock so to speak (whilst facing the mignon!).
> 
> So i should be looking to fill a double shot in around 25-30 seconds?


Time to do some reading.....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

+1 to Boots' post. I am a fan of AndyS' brewing ratios. http://www.home-barista.com/tips/brewing-ratios-for-espresso-beverages-t2402.html

Weigh in, weigh out. One you're set up it takes seconds. You don't even need to have a scale under the cup, tbh, as long as you're happy to leave the finer adjustment to the next shot


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys got some more of the same beans today climpsons and sons the baron and only needed two small adjustments to get it foaled in, measured 17g of beans into the mignon and jackpot double shot in 27 seconds and the taste was superb!

its in a completely different league to the rhino hand grinder!


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

I also have a Eureka Mignon and use a Sage Dual Boiler. The Mignon delivers great results with the knob in the 1.4 to 1.6 area as shown in the photo. The very slightest of tweaks (really tiny - the wheel is tight and moves in small increments) has quite a large effect on the pour/ pressure / time and output of espresso. Are all burr grinders this super-sensitive? I have not determined where the zero position (burrs touching) is. Once set for a bean, it is very stable but just wondered if all grinders are so sensitive.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

It is a great little grinder which when I was using mine for espresso I also found needed only small adjustments. The numbering on the dial is pretty irrelevant as there's no marking next to the dial to use as a guide, although you could add one if you felt the need. To get to zero point as you describe it, just keep tightening the dial, without any beans in, towards the fine mark until you just hear the burrs 'chirping' as they begin to touch. Generally, then you back the dial of one to one and a quarter full turns towards gross to get back near the espresso setting, then tweak from there.

It is sensitive but not overly so, can't speak for all grinders but I find with my other one once its set in the general area for espresso also only needs tweaking by small degrees to make fairly large changes to flows, extractions, and taste so I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

JonR said:


> I also have a Eureka Mignon and use a Sage Dual Boiler. The Mignon delivers great results with the knob in the 1.4 to 1.6 area as shown in the photo. The very slightest of tweaks (really tiny - the wheel is tight and moves in small increments) has quite a large effect on the pour/ pressure / time and output of espresso. Are all burr grinders this super-sensitive? I have not determined where the zero position (burrs touching) is. Once set for a bean, it is very stable but just wondered if all grinders are so sensitive.
> 
> View attachment 30886


One of these XL knobs may give you the extra adjustment you're looking for if they become available.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the input. The Mignon is great and you put my mind at ease. Thanks!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It is a great little grinder. It's just a pity the indicators on the knob have no correlation between one grinder & another so sharing grind settings for a given bean is nigh on impossible.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I too think it's vreat for espresso and once dialed in only needs very small adjustments and I also did try sticking some paper underneath the dial to remember the setting and then dial back two full turns from that to get to French press grind but then getting back to espresso wasn't that straightforward.

so I've actually started using the same fine espresso grind for the lfench press which actually works pretty well with a short extraction time of day 2 minutes as the mesh on my steel French press is actually pretty good so does collect most of the grinds

that modified dial does look great too!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Cheers breezy.

I've been wondering about using espresso grind from my mignon for French press.

Will now give it a go


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Cheers breezy.
> 
> I've been wondering about using espresso grind from my mignon for French press.
> 
> Will now give it a go


If you find your getting too many fines through with the finer grind, you could always put some filter paper between tje mesh & bottom part of the plunger.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> If you find your getting too many fines through with the finer grind, you could always put some filter paper between tje mesh & bottom part of the plunger.


Yep I've realised this and thought exactly that and it is letting quite a bit of fine grinds through however I have thought about buying a coffee gator paperless pour over kit as I'm assuming you can use a finer grind for pour overs and filters


----------



## junipa (Jan 1, 2019)

I have upgraded to the specialita from a hario skerton pro and I can definitely taste the difference in my coffee and I taste flavours that I couldn't before. The grind adjuster is the only aspect of the grinder that I despise given that it does well for single dosing. I have however learnt that my fresh beans normally start at 2.5 and decrease to 1.5 as they age over a 2 week period. I also keep my time setting constant and can tell if the grind setting is either too fine or coarse based on how much enters the portafilter. I normally make a micro adjustment each day as the beans age to keep the brew ratio of 1:2 consistent.


----------

